# [p2p] K cliente usas ???????????

## artic

Enga q he leido las estadisticas de uso de p2p y me he asustado.

Yo uso mldonkey pq q me gusta y tiene todo lo q necesito,y ademas dispone de gui excelentes.

Salu2

----------

## oCHARLIEo

Yo tb uso mldonkey en un ordenador conectado 24 horas y lo controlo con kmldonkey desde otro pc de mi red.

Cada dia mas contento con mi mldonkey. Por cierto ultimamente estoy utilizando fuentes de bittorrent (mldonkey tb descarga BT) porque a mi me van mucho mejor... no se si sera un una sensacion general...

----------

## artic

Si yo tb descargo bt con mldonkey ,y va muy bien,creo q la mania q se ha creado de comparalo con azureus es odiosa,pq he comprobado q el tiempo de descarga es el mismo,ya q aunque en azureus aparezcan muchos seeds y peers ,mldonkey tira = de bien y eso es cosa de q no afecta.Ademas alguien se ha fijado en todas las dependencias q tiene azureus?? solo por eso ya pierde.........

Salu2

----------

## RAPUL

Juas de momento el mldonkey lleva una aplastante mayoria. 

Yo soy de KAS mldonkey.  :Razz: 

Aunque reconozco que el mldonkey no gestiona bien para seed o track los torrents pero para descarga va bien.

A mi me gusta principalmente porque la misma herramienta me sirve para multiples redes y la puedo gestionar remotamente de forma muy comoda (telnet y web).

----------

## ArsDangor

Yo también uso mldonkey. La razón fundamental es que es el único libre que puedo tener como un demonio. Y por lo tanto, puedo dejar el ordenador libre para los demás usuarios (mis padres, vaya). Además, me gusta mucho que pueda tirar de distintas redes.

Pero por desgracia, es más que probable que tenga que volver al aMule. El mldonkey me satura la tabla NAT del router (3com 812) y, aunque no baje a mucha velocidad, me hace la navegación una misión imposible. Esto pasa con las versiones estables (2.5.16x). Con las inestables (2.5.28 ) la cosa se vuelve infernal.

No domino demasiado bien los ficheros de configuración del mldonkey, y siempre tengo problemas para registrarme en sus foros. Si alguien puede ayudarme con este problemilla, lo agradeceré enormemente.  :Smile: 

Salu2.

----------

## Membris

Yo, mldonkey sin dudarlo. A priori sólo su modelo de core+gui o simplemente core ya me sería suficiente pero además es con diferencia el más estable y completo  :Smile: 

----------

## kcobain

Que aburridos que somos, todos con mldonkey  :Razz: 

----------

## codergeek42

 *kcobain wrote:*   

> Que aburridos que somos, todos con mldonkey 

   :Laughing: 

Yo uso LimeWire para connectar a la red "Gnutella" y bajar cosas...

----------

## artic

Hen este hilo he publicado unas caracteristicas interesantes :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1598043#1598043

Salu2

----------

## MelampO

enasss

yo tambien uso mldonkey... principalmente pq lo controlo siempre desde otro ordenador a traves de su interfaz por telnet o web, y son una pasada (a parte de q baja de lujo, jeje)

pero pa bajar torrents no uso mldonkey, uso el cliente original (el bittorrent a secas)... ya se q con mldonkey tambien se pueden bajar torrents pero, o hubo un cambio en las ultimas versiones, o de la red torrent solo se puede bajar, pero no compartir (al menos antes era asi, y me hacia tener remordimientos, asi q me decidi por no usar mldonkey pa estos menesteres, jejeje)

----------

## RadikalQ3

 *MelampO wrote:*   

>  o de la red torrent solo se puede bajar, pero no compartir (al menos antes era asi

 

Pues a ver... yo estoy con la  2.5.21-r2 (paso de 'dowgroadear') y joder que si uploadea...  :Smile:  en cuanto tengo unos cuantos torrents bajando, casi todos los slots para uploads se los lleva gente de Bt, dejando al edonkey en bragas  :Smile: 

Esto tira de vicio... 110 KBytes bajando sin parar durante dias (si hay fuentes suficientes).

----------

## AnFe

pues yo utilizo bittornado o soulseek, amule esque con 56k es desesperante

un saludo

----------

## Sertinell

Pues yo uso amule+apollon+azureus

El mldonkey, todo el mundo dice qe le consume pocos recursos pero a mi al cabo de una noxe me marcaba un consumo de Mem escesivo. La verdad no se por qe , creo qe tendre qe ponermelo y volver a intertar configurarlo... La lastima es qe amule no se pueda separar el core de la gui.

----------

## khud

Por ZEUS como podeis usar mldonkey, eso me causa mareos y vómitos. Por Osiris y Anubis! Bueno pero eso solo es mi forma de ver las cosas, emule es una red lenta (como lo que es, una mula), y para descargar uso mayormente pues clientes de Bittorrent como pueden ser el bendecido Azureus de la purisima concepción, o si no pues Bittornado, bittorrent-theshadow... etc. El original lo uso solo cuando sale nueva versión y aún no lo han actualizado los demás. También uso GTK-Gnutella para música. De vez en cuando cuando me sumerjo en las tinieblas y ando ciego ejecuto algún cliente de la red ed2k como puede ser amule/xmule, pero por Poseidón que no vuelvo a instalar mldonkey en mi pc, con sus interfaces más pesadas que el jodido Shareaza.

Menos mal que uso poco la red ed2k porque sino...

Yo esque "mayormente" bajo Anime, música poquisima (excepto clásica y la mayoría la compro por razones de calidad, "mayormente"), y peliculas Asiaticas (que muchas veces hay que recurrir a la red ed2k... ). Y bien, esa es mi pequeña aportación al p2p, no soy un gran usuario, más bien un leecher (pero siempre comparto mis torrents hasta mínimo 1:1 ratio eh

----------

## RAPUL

 *khud wrote:*   

> Por ZEUS como podeis usar mldonkey, eso me causa mareos y vómitos. Por Osiris y Anubis! Bueno pero eso solo es mi forma de ver las cosas, emule es una red lenta (como lo que es, una mula), 

 

mldonkey puede conectarse a mas tipos de redes p2p, de hechos a la gran mayoria de las mismas. 

 *Quote:*   

> y para descargar uso mayormente pues clientes de Bittorrent como pueden ser el bendecido Azureus de la purisima concepción, o si no pues Bittornado, bittorrent-theshadow... etc. El original lo uso solo cuando sale nueva versión y aún no lo han actualizado los demás.

 

mldonkey tambien descarga BT.

 *Quote:*   

> También uso GTK-Gnutella para música. De vez en cuando cuando me sumerjo en las tinieblas y ando ciego ejecuto algún cliente de la red ed2k como puede ser amule/xmule, pero por Poseidón que no vuelvo a instalar mldonkey en mi pc, con sus interfaces más pesadas que el jodido Shareaza.

 

La interfaz del amule carga mucho mas la maquina que la del mldonkey, por no hablar del interfaz telnet o web que permiten gestion remota y apenas cargan la maquina. Yo de hecho practicamente solo uso estas interfaces.

 *Quote:*   

> Menos mal que uso poco la red ed2k porque sino...

 

Sino que... ¿que pasa tu religion te lo prohibe?  :Razz: 

----------

## artic

Hablas de interfaz pesada y bendices a azureus,q aparte de pedir tropecientas dependencias,y estar en java cosa bastante pesada y no muyvalorado por los usuarios ,es bastante inestable,si baja muy bien los torrents pero es un plastazo.Por el resto amule o xmule ?????? mldonkey es el mas ligero de todos,su interfaz grafica tiene variedad y dependiendo de la q elijas ligereza,has probado la de motif?????la web??????? Yo lo q creo es q no probais las cosas o no leis los manuales,emerge mldonkey q cosa mas rara haber un gui ufff no me gusta,ala unmerge y a hablar pestes.

Salu2

----------

## MaROtO

 *ArsDangor wrote:*   

> Pero por desgracia, es más que probable que tenga que volver al aMule. El mldonkey me satura la tabla NAT del router (3com 812) y, aunque no baje a mucha velocidad, me hace la navegación una misión imposible. Esto pasa con las versiones estables (2.5.16x). Con las inestables (2.5.28 ) la cosa se vuelve infernal.

 

coño....a mi me pasa mas o menos lo mismo, pero con el emule en el winbugs que tengo para eso.

Tengo el mismo router que tu, y he notado que:

-Aun cuando la velocidad de bajada es minima o nula, si la de subida sobrepasa los 8-9KB/s, la navegacion se hace como dices infumable, desde ese PC o desde cualquier otro de mi red. No tenia ni idea de que fuese un problemas del soft p2p (si le ocurre al mldonkey, supongo que el emule podra tener el mismo problema)

Lo que no entiendo es porqiue sucede...o si solo afecta a nuestro modelo de router...

----------

## quelcom

Actualmente uso mldonkey, aunque de siempre estoy aficionado a bittorrent mediante el cliente generico btdownloadcurses.py mediante screen  :Wink: 

----------

## RAPUL

 *MaROtO wrote:*   

>  *ArsDangor wrote:*   Pero por desgracia, es más que probable que tenga que volver al aMule. El mldonkey me satura la tabla NAT del router (3com 812) y, aunque no baje a mucha velocidad, me hace la navegación una misión imposible. Esto pasa con las versiones estables (2.5.16x). Con las inestables (2.5.28 ) la cosa se vuelve infernal. 
> 
> coño....a mi me pasa mas o menos lo mismo, pero con el emule en el winbugs que tengo para eso.
> 
> Tengo el mismo router que tu, y he notado que:
> ...

 

Disminuid el numero de conexiones que establecen vuestros programas P2P.

----------

## alexlm78

Yo uso xMule actualmente cuando se puede, ahora estoy empesando a trastear mlDonkey.

----------

## ZeNTuRe

 *ArsDangor wrote:*   

> Pero por desgracia, es más que probable que tenga que volver al aMule. El mldonkey me satura la tabla NAT del router (3com 812) y, aunque no baje a mucha velocidad, me hace la navegación una misión imposible. Esto pasa con las versiones estables (2.5.16x). Con las inestables (2.5.28 ) la cosa se vuelve infernal.

 

A mí también me pasaba, ahora tengo un ordenador dedicado de router con modem adsl que llega a manejar más 20000 estados con facilidad y soltura (P200MMX con 64MB y OpenBSD 3.5). Y ya con QoS (sólo de subida, por limitaciones del ISP) se comporta de forma bastante fluida aunque mldonkey esté copando el 90% del ancho de banda.

Ya sabéis, máquina enrutando + modem y se acabaron los límites NAT de los routers adsl.

----------

## Membris

Bueno, otra ventaja más del modelo core+gui de mldonkey es que así puedo tener en clase el core en segundo plano para amortizar mis estudios   :Cool: 

----------

## RAPUL

 *Membris wrote:*   

> Bueno, otra ventaja más del modelo core+gui de mldonkey es que así puedo tener en clase el core en segundo plano para amortizar mis estudios  

 

No sé donde estudias pero puedes comerte un marrón importante por correr aplicaciones p2p utilizando los recursos (ancho de banda) de tu instituto o universidad. No es tan anonimo como parece.

----------

## Membris

 *RAPUL wrote:*   

>  *Membris wrote:*   Bueno, otra ventaja más del modelo core+gui de mldonkey es que así puedo tener en clase el core en segundo plano para amortizar mis estudios   
> 
> No sé donde estudias pero puedes comerte un marrón importante por correr aplicaciones p2p utilizando los recursos (ancho de banda) de tu instituto o universidad. No es tan anonimo como parece.

 

Sí, lo sé, pero cuando ponen "tux" de contraseña de root y al día pasan un montón de alumnos por ese PC (lo cuales por supuesto tb lo corren porque lo dejaba como servicio al inicio jeje) ya no está tan claro... de todas formas eso era el año pasado cuando tenía 56k, este año que ya tengo adsl no se me ha ocurrido hacerlo aún, y menos con la ley del 1 de octubre   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## khud

 *artic wrote:*   

> Hablas de interfaz pesada y bendices a azureus,q aparte de pedir tropecientas dependencias,y estar en java cosa bastante pesada y no muyvalorado por los usuarios ,es bastante inestable,si baja muy bien los torrents pero es un plastazo.Por el resto amule o xmule ?????? mldonkey es el mas ligero de todos,su interfaz grafica tiene variedad y dependiendo de la q elijas ligereza,has probado la de motif?????la web??????? Yo lo q creo es q no probais las cosas o no leis los manuales,emerge mldonkey q cosa mas rara haber un gui ufff no me gusta,ala unmerge y a hablar pestes.
> 
> Salu2

 

No sé tú pero yo el Azureus me lo descargo en binario de la web y lo ejecuto sin compilar con sus dependencias y todo el rollo. Que tú lo quieras compilar aún siendo una aplicación java es cosa tuya. Será la interfaz lo pesada que querais pero el sancho o el mldonkey gui a mí se me arrastran por la pantalla, con latencia al darle a un botón u otro. Y la idea de usar el cliente web no me atrae demasiado. Tampoco me gusta tener que instalar unas cuantas interfaces gráficas hasta dar con la que más me gusta. La de Azureus está muy lograda, pero aún así creo que he dicho que uso the shadow y bittornado, total, para descargar un archivo de vez en cuando...

P.D: Ahora que he probado amule y xmule... debo confesar que son incluso peores que mldonkey! Algo que pensaba imposible debido a la poca calidad de mldonkey y tal. De todas formas pasaré de mldonkey y de amule. Que le den al ed2k, para qué iba yo a necesitar una red tan lentorra.

----------

## artic

Hombre viendo los resultados de la encuesta creo q casi todos discreparan contigo ,pq mldonkey tiene sobre todo calidad y ademas ya se ha escrito mucho arriba sobre el.No me parece q este bien menospreciar la red edonkey debido al bt,pq en su dia y av hoy en dia nos hace un gran servicio.Por cierto yo no tengo latencia con mldonkey ni con sancho,a si q el problema debe ser tuyo en particular,pero por eso no lo debes generalizar.Hay quien dice q linux es una mierda y no sabe compilar el kernel.

Salu2

----------

## amon-ra

Yo tengo mldonkey por aquello de tener muchas redes en un unico cliente pero la que mas uso es bittorrent y no consigo que descargue a la velocidad que lo hacia azareues, el que ha dicho que descargaba a 110kB que nos diga su configuracion de conesiones

----------

## artic

Tb depende del bt q te descargues ,estos dias estaba caido el rastreador,donde taba descargando,asi q ya me diras si eso es fiable.Habria q verlo con el mismo archivo,azureus he descargado con el y av es una lentitud y av va como un tiro ,lo mismo al mldonkey,por lo q creo q no hay tanta diferncia entre uno y otro.Ademas me es mas comodo pq con mldonkey tengo fasttrack y gn2,aparte de edk y demas.Yo la config del mldonkey del bt no la he tocado solo modifique la del edk.

Salu2

----------

## FGA

Pues a mí no sé que me pasa que soy gafe con los p2p. Pero no hay forma de que ninguno me vaya bien, les he cogido manía  :Twisted Evil: 

Mldonkey no he encontrado forma en la vida (ni en gentoo ni en debian) de que me funcione bien. Ni con 56k ni con 256k ni con la nueva subida de 512k. No baja, y eso que el router está bien configurado y obtengo una buena ID. No es problema de puertos. Pero tarda muchísimo en comenzar a bajar y si lo hace, a 1kb/s y a los pocos minutos se corta. Ya lo puedo dejar una noche entera o dos días que no mejora la cosa. Y dejarlo tanto tiempo es imposible para mí.

Bittorrent me ha ido más o menos bien, pero llevo un tiempo especialmente desde que me subieron a 512k, que es casi imposible bajar algo, normalmente a menos de 10kb/s, sin embargo subida siempre 14kb/s y siempre comparto más que descargo (al menos algo bueno hago)

Los clientes, mi pesadilla. Azureus ahora tiene un problema, o más bien varios, que impide funcionar, creo que es por la versión del kernel. Si está compilado con GTK2 además tiene problemas con la librería pango.

Kmldonkey se cierra cuando menos me lo espero. (Azureus con interfaz motif igual)

Giftd come demasiados recursos, sobre todo de CPU, sin embargo me descarga bastante bien y rápido. Pero en las redes Kazaa/gnutella no encuentro lo que me interesa así que descartado

Ahora mismo estoy emergiendo amule, aunque no he odio hablar muy bien de los (x/a)mule, todo el mundo habla maravillas de mldonkey

Ahora estoy instalando Gentoo en un K6-2 350mhz para servidor casero, le volveré a dar una oportunidad a mldonkey. Además si me lo curro bien podré dejarlo 24horas conectado sin que dé problemas al resto de la red. Y la interfaz web de mldonkey es la única que no me da problemas y además me gusta.

Otro problema: odio cada vez que mi hermano pone el Emule en su ordenador, me satura el router y no puedo navegar, le tengo que desenchufar el cable. A mi que me gusta navegar por las noches hasta muyy tarde   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Fran

Yo he votado la opción de mldonkey, pero estoy hasta las narices de él, después de varios meses de uso. En breve (en cuanto termine lo que estoy bajando ahora) seré un "tontin" que usará eMule Phoenix, no a través de wine, pero sí de vmware. Echo de menos los tiempos en los que mi media de sesión era nada menos que de 15KB/s con cable 150/75kbps y eMule phoenix o maella (es decir, a sólo 3.75KB del máximo teórico de mi línea... y hablo de medias de sesión, no de picos). Ahora que tengo cable 300, mis medias con mldonkey no pasan de 13 ó 14 (con mucha suerte), lo cual es bastante penoso. Y sí, he probado 10000 configuraciones diferentes.

A ver si el phoenix mantiene su nivel desde las versiones 0.30, que fue cuando lo dejé por desterrar el windows definitivamente.

----------

## artic

Fran q version de mldonkey usas?????? mira yo estuve descargando ayer en la red donkey a 75 kb/seg,de forma bastante continua,y cuando uso la BT de la nueva version de mldonkey ,ya va perfecta para mi pues baja siempre al maximo,yo creo q alguno tiene problemas de configuracion o bien q el gui q usa le esta dando algun problema.

Yo tb probe emule y me va mas lento la verdad,aunque reconozco q en windows aunque este disponible mldonkey pues ya tiene otras razones,ahora con gentoo ni de broma...........

Salu2

----------

## Fran

Quizás sea problema de que uso una demasiado moderna (.28 ), enmascarada por los propios developers. Pero es que bajo x86-64, pocas opciones más hay. En el curro (10mbps) me va algo mejor  :Twisted Evil: .

----------

## artic

la ultima 2.5.28-r4 trabaja fine para mi,aunque la estable tb va bien,yo la uso con la gui sancho para motif,q saca buen rendimiento, me gusta mucho motif,prueba a ver.

Por cierto q utilizas router o modem??????

Salu2

----------

## Fran

Uso cablemodem. Ése no es el problema, seguro, aguanta como un campeón las conexiones que le eche. El problema es, o bien del mldonkey, o bien de los archivos que me bajo (anime exclusivamente, pocas fuentes). Pero en emule, con unas 10/15 fuentes por archivo, y con una cola de en torno a 50, siempre iba casi al límite teórico de mi línea. También he notado que el overhead con mldonkey es bastante mayor; tengo el límite de subida en 9KB y no pasa de 6, 3KB de overhead. En emule no llegaba a los 1.5KB.

Ya falta poco por terminar lo que tengo ahora en mldonkey, veré si bajando el mismo tipo de archivos me da mejores medias en emule+vmware.

----------

## LaintalAy

Yo uso el amule.... aunque el mldonkey me descargó en 4 horas una película a 114Kb/s no dio más de sí a partir de entonces  :Sad:   En cambio el amule una vez que le tienes encendido un tiempo es muy regular y estable.

Para bittorrent empecé con azureus, pero por alguna extraña razón el solito dejó de funcionar y cascaba cada vez que le metía un torrent ¬¬ Así que nada, btdownloadcurses.py y a tirar millas  :Mr. Green: 

El overnet tampoco es una mala opción para archivos muy compartidos.... ¿nadie lo usa?

Salu2!  :Wink: 

----------

## artic

Pues por si te interesa mldonkey utiliza overnet,azureus es muy pesado y ademas no me gusta tener q instalar todas esas dependencias y trapalladas de java.

Salu2

----------

## Sertinell

Hasta ahora no habia dado mi opinion sobre este tema, debido a su poca utilidad  :Razz:  .

bueno yo he probado mldonkey, es mas lo tuve durante un mes, y durante ese mes, no descargue casi nada, y peor aun , no subia como debia. Para la red Ed2k utilizo amule, qe me va muxisimo mejor, pero bueno es cuestion de gustos. Para el bitorrent, utilizo btdownloadcurses.py, qe qereis qe os diga, pero es lo mas ligerito, sencillo, y rapido qe he probado nunca, mejor un btlaunchmanycurses.py ^^.

Claro qe cuando quieres descargar muchos archivos, las ncurses pueden ser poco practicas, pero como no soy avaricioso  :Wink: 

Un saludo

----------

## zorth

hola.

yo uso mldonkey y a dias de fabula, a dias como el culo.

tambien uso router adsl y como otros compis del foro, en cuanto corre mldonkey me puedo olvidar de usar mi conexion adsl para algo mas. da igual que el upload que ponga, se vuelve lenta lenta   :Confused: 

sancho me encanta como gui. no es una maravilla, para pijerias esta emule de windows las cosas como son. sin embargo, tanto si esta ejecutado sancho como si no, me decidi por mldonkey porque al menos, NO se come los recursos vivos como lo hacia amule por ej., que me dejaba el amd 2.4 seco como una mojama.

y ya puestos a comentar, a alguien le pasa que usando el usuario p2p para mldonkey, que lanzandolo este como root con /etc/init.d/mldonkey start y usando como zorth:users la gui sancho.... NO tenga webs a que los directorios shared (compartidos) que añada usando sancho, sean accesibles a la gente que se los quiera bajar de la red edk? 

lo comento, porque si bien comparto unos 50 archivos en total, solo aquellos que estan en el directorio TEMP son accesibles. el resto de compartidos por lo que veo tras horas de dejarlo corriendo, nadie ha bajado nada.... señal que no deben ser accesibles.... por cierto, pertenecen al usuario p2p 

saludos.

----------

## artic

Hoy he realizado una prueba q podemos llamarla "mldonkey Vs emule" ,visto el creciente numero de comentarios favorables a emule.

He intentado descargar 4 archivos de diversas cantidades de fuentes, y ademas en ambos clientes desde 0 me refiero sin archivos de clientes conocidos ni nada de eso.

En los 4 archivos que tenian un tamaño aproximado de 5 megas ,y la descarga no ha sido simultanea,mldonkey los ha descargado en 15 minutos mas o menos,emule creo q pasaron 2 horas y siguia descargando a 1 kb ,si es q tiraba , excepto en uno q tardo 45 minutos q logro,jeje.

No se vosotros,pq cada pc es un mundo y cada configuracion tb,pero siempre pense q emule iba mejor.

Salu2

----------

## ashtophet

 *Quote:*   

> El overnet tampoco es una mala opción para archivos muy compartidos.... ¿nadie lo usa? 

 

Yo utilizo principalmente mldonkey por todas las maravillosas características que se han relatado, y por algunas otras.

Para bt he utilizado el mismo mldonkey (poco), el Azureus, el ABC (ahora mismo es el que está zampándose mi ancho de banda), y el bittornado.

El amule lo utilizo cuando no tengo descargas importantes y, principalmente, para compartir. Últimamente poco.

El overnetclc (o edonkeyclc) controlado remotamente por el ed2k-gtk-gui [aparte de que no me entusiasma la inexistencia de separación core-gui, la versión con GUI integrada del ed2k la utilicé poco debido a que me pase a ntpl, es idéntica a la GUI para otros SOs --o lo que fueren--] es una opción muy válida que suelo alternar con el mldonkey (principalmente para archivos con muchas fuentes, novedades que no encuentro en bt) y a mí me va de fábula, pero cuando se trata de ficheros con menos fuentes en la red ed2k (y más aún cuando la mayor parte de éstas residen en clientes emule con su frustrante sistema de créditos), el mldonkey se me hace imbatible...

Edit1.- corrección ortográfica...

----------

## celeron2002

amule+bittornado  :Wink: 

----------

## g3n

Yo de plano no me pude akomodar kon el mldonkey, kasi no baja no se por ke... kreo ke es por el server.met de edonkey ke el amule deja usar y el mldonkey no sé, pero pues no sé en realidad, alguna rekomendacion?

----------

